# Dog walker needed in Swansea



## BeagleMumma

Hi guys,

I need a dog walker for my Beagle, Basil. Prob about 3 times a week whilst I am in college and my partner is in work. 

Does anyone know of anyone in the Swansea area? Or where i should look for one?

Also, what is the going rate these days? 

I have never used this service so any info would be useful!

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Have a look here
http://www.petslocally.co.uk/

NarpsUK Registered Pet Sitters

It's usually between £8-£12 for an hours walk


----------



## KateColwell

Hello, I was wondering whether you're still looking for a dog walker? Because I am currently looking for a summer job. As you can see from my profile, I am a vet's daughter and love animals. I live near Swansea and would love to help you! If you have already found someone for the job, that's no problem, but if not, please contact me and perhaps we can sort something out.
Thank you,
Kate Colwell


----------



## trish20

HI

I am looking for a dog walker and dog sitter occasionally in Swansea area. Can you let me know how much you charge. I have a small dog , a zuchon .

Trish2012


----------



## barking mad jo

hello trish 
I am just setting up a dog walking business and saw your post. Did you find someone you are happy with? I have 2 dogs of my own and foster for many tears rescue. I live in morriston swansea 
jo


----------



## MuddyPawsSouthWales

Hello please have a look at my website I am an establised fully insured Pet sitter with many references online - Swansea Pet Sitter - Pet Sitting, Dog Walking & More i offer sitting and dog walking, thankyou x


----------



## Purple Daisy DW

Hi Trisha are you still looking for a dog walker purple daisy is a fully insured and crb checked dog walking and sitting business contact me on [email protected] if you wish to find out more

Claire Dabbs 
Purple Daisy


----------



## holzzzforever

Hi I'm a dog walker in swansea where about do you live?


----------



## sonin1

Hi 
I live in swansea ,currently walking 3 dogs ,have space for more, I work as a TA in a school but I am free after 2 everyday weekends and school holidays ,love all dog breeds big and small let me know, price is 5 pound , can get references if wanted 
Regards sonia


----------

